
Show HN: Extension that adds quotation marks to your pages for “comedic” effect - eat_veggies
https://github.com/suspicious-quotes/extension
======
chatmasta
Snarky as hell, I love it! I especially like the author’s “humble” brag from
Harvard admissions. ;)

~~~
eat_veggies
Unfortunately if you read more closely you will see that it is a rejection
letter :'(

~~~
chatmasta
Oh... well that explains the snark. Sorry to hear that, keep your head up. The
student makes the school, not the other way around.

------
gitgud
Such a "brilliant" idea!

This can result in some pretty funny lines, good "work"!

~~~
eat_veggies
Thanks! I had a lot of fun building it too :O

Pro "tip" for longer term usage: set the intensity crazy low, like 0.5%, so it
doesn't get annoying.

